# Live plant conversion



## dertrommler (May 9, 2013)

So after seeing what planted tanks look like I quickly became discontent with my fake silk plants. I just finished cycling my new 29 gallon tank with three brilliant rasboras. Before we get new fish I figured now was the time to look into getting more plants. I have 1 java fern in my tank right now and it seems to be doing ok. I'm using the led lights that came with my tank right now and can't seem to be able to find what wattage they are.

So my question is how hard would it be to convert to live plants. Do I need new lights? Do I need to buy substrate or do many plants do ok in gravel? And also what is the best way to go about the conversion?

Ive included a shot of my tank so you can see what im working with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Im in a similar situation so im looking forward to what everyone has to say.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

You will most likely need a new light. Usually the ones that come with the tank are not the right spectrum (between 6500k and 10,000k for plants) and they are not high enough wattage wise either.

most plants will do fine in gravel. Depending on what type of plant you are getting (root feeders or ones that feed from the water) you might you've to add root tabs. personally though I like sand substrait, it hold the plants better. I also use some stuff the sell at tractors supply called safe-t-zorb.

You will also need to decide if you going low tech (low light, low maint, but can't grow all plants) or high tech (high light, high maint, co2 and ferts added). You will have to do some research and decide what you want. Just remember planted tanks are a lot of trial and error so dont get discouraged if you dont get the hang of it right away. Good luck


----------



## CanGal (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Fluval Ultra Bright LED fixture on my 37G tank. 22" tall tank. It is not Fluvals plant LED, just regular, 14watt. 7500K, 1100lumens
Eco complete capped with beach pebbles. a little laterite under the swords.
I grow java fern, anubias, vallisneria, amazon sword, and aponogeton undulatus. All are growing well. No ferts added at this time. New leaves on the swords (only 2 weeks in tank) runners all over from the vals (also 2 weeks old). I have to trim bach the apo every few days, it grows like mad (but has it's own powerhouse bulb..lol) My tank is newly planted. I had to shade the anubias...it was growing BBA under these LEDs!

There is not a lot of info regarding LEDs and aquarium plants out there yet. But did finally find an article that said for LEDs the lumens/kelvins are what you look at, PAR doesn't figure in as much, or watt/gallon.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice tank! 

First off, unbury that java fern. The rhizome needs access to the light or it will start dying off. Better to tie it down. 

As for the LED wattage, you cannot really go by that anyhow, as the WPG rule applies to the T8 flourescent bulbs only. 

You can still grow plants though. Look for easy stems such as Wisteria,weeping hygro, sunset hygro( be sure this one is legal in your state) and most crypts, several mosses, and anubias species.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe also look for a nice piece of driftwood. You can then tie java fern and anubias to that, both of which need to have the rhizome above the soil or gravel. I find crypts to be relatively easy plants to grow, as well as hygro compact, and any of the swords. All of these generally come potted with a substantial root system already established.

Stems may be more difficult to keep anchored in the gravel while they get established.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but the plants that come potted...is it best to transplant them into the gravel or substrate or keep them potted and just bury the pot?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a dumb one at all. I would unpot them and plant in the substrate.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking, but always best to be safe then sorry!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

check the link below.I buy all my plants from the link below everything I have bought from them are very good quality and very fast delivery.i also use seachem flourish tabs you put in the gravel next to plants.i have been using them now for 8 months and my plants are very good and green.thay last 2 months. SubstrateSource - Your #1 Stop For All Things Substrate and More


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

check this link out I think you will like it.this is what I use.thay have some really good products. Seachem. Flourish Tabs


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Potted plants are usually grown in rockwool. When you remove the pots you'll want to get as much of the rockwool off as you can. The outside will come off easily in chunks. For what's left stuck in between the roots, I usually tease it out with tweezers while running it under water. Don't worry if every tiny bit is not removed - will not cause a problem.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a pretty low-tech planted tank. I went with Eco-Complete substrate and grabbed a couple pieces of drift-wood for decor. I have easily grown green crypts and telanthera cardinalis. The fastest growing plant in my tank though is Ludwigia arcuata (Needleleaf). This stuff grows tall and fast. The only problem with the ludwigia is that my Silver Dollars considered it a buffet and went to town. Within 2 months I have had to cut the plants 2X because they have grown up to the top of the water (18"). They also transplant easily. 

By not tying the anubias to the wood and partially submerging the roots (not the rhizome) you can slow the growth but not kill the plant. I love how mine looked when I planted it so I put only the roots in substrate in order to keep the growth rate stunted. It's worked quite well and rather than spread out, it is "bunching" together to look fuller. If you are looking for color and general "ease"; telanthera (great red/purple color), green crypt and ludwigia are easy and do not require CO2. Anubias does well but does not grow as fast which is good/bad depending on what you are looking for. Stay away from hair grass and microsword if you are not going to use CO2. It generally will either die off or simply not grow/spread.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

